# Can black crickets bite?



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

just as the title says lol

i am starting to come to terms with how they look so only thing stopping me touching them is i heard they bite lol


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Apparently so! :lol2:
Don't be a wimp, just grab them! Or buy some ultra long tweezers to catch them.


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

most things do but more offten they not they just run rather than attack


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

I have tweezers for them but would be so much easier just to grab some lol


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

just grab them , they cant hurt you :lol2:


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

what you can do is get a crix keeper as you dont have to pick them up and is very easy to controlle where the crix go and easy to dust them


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

they can bite, but it dosnt hurt asmuch as it would a reptile/phib


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

they will bite, but you cant feel it happen, you just itch the spot that was bitten for a minute. dont worry bout em : victory:


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

lol am getting there

justnow i take the tank outside jsut in case we have any houdinis

then i pick them out with tweezers into a sandwich bag with calcium dust then i lift them one by one into the viv


i am goingto empty all 5 into the viv tonight at once and see if he runs about a bit trying to catch them

give him some exercise lol


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> they will bite, but you cant feel it happen, you just itch the spot that was bitten for a minute. dont worry bout em : victory:


Sorry but I have been bitten by a few crickets not and they have broke the skin a few times.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

yer just be careful about the black with lock jaw they bite and you cant get them off :gasp::lol2:

just grab them simple as that


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

Nihlus said:


> Sorry but I have been bitten by a few crickets not and they have broke the skin a few times.


lol i must have Rhino skin :blush:


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

I've used them for the last 6 years, I don't recall ever being bitten and if I was then it was so minimal that I didn't even realise. Just grab 'em! An adult locusts kick would hurt more!


----------

